# Flounder out of Venice



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What areas would you target on our mancation we fish about 12-14 hours a day every year and choose a new spot. This year it is Venice and I have heard they have quite the fish poplation.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Nobody ever shore fished out of Venice. We are going out 3 days in a row deep sea fishing but was wondering if there is anywhere to fish in our down time inshore???


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the trout and redfish should be on fire by then over there


----------

